# new stuff going up tomorrow



## JBroida (Jul 11, 2012)

Sara and I just finished taking a bunch of product photos... planning on putting up a bunch of new items tomorrow including some rare/limited items and some stuff thats been in store only up to this point. Stay tuned...


----------



## unkajonet (Jul 11, 2012)

What, no teaser shots?


----------



## JBroida (Jul 11, 2012)

photos are at work and i'm at home...sorry


----------



## unkajonet (Jul 11, 2012)

Home? It's not even midnight!


----------



## Customfan (Jul 11, 2012)

Cant Wait Jon! :couch:


----------



## James (Jul 11, 2012)

does JKI have an RSS feed? :biggrin:


----------



## JBroida (Jul 11, 2012)

i think so... http://www.japaneseknifeimports.com/rss/


----------



## DwarvenChef (Jul 11, 2012)

INSTAGATOR!!!!


----------



## Cutty Sharp (Jul 11, 2012)

Sugoi!


----------



## obtuse (Jul 11, 2012)

Where's the new stuff???


----------



## JBroida (Jul 11, 2012)

its been super busy here today so far... as soon as i have time, things are going up. I promise.


----------



## schanop (Jul 11, 2012)

It's already Thursday.


----------



## Crothcipt (Jul 11, 2012)

Ya I have been checking this out all day.


----------



## JBroida (Jul 11, 2012)

starting on this right now... resizing pictures as we speak... then building product pages...


----------



## schanop (Jul 11, 2012)

Am I imagining hearing a whip??


----------



## JBroida (Jul 11, 2012)

Got most of them up today... just missing a couple of stones and knife bags i think (and i forgot to take pictures of them too... sorry)

Here's whats up now:
http://www.japaneseknifeimports.com/new-items-list.html


----------



## heldentenor (Jul 11, 2012)

Man...every time I see that kensaki yanagi in blue #1 I wonder why I don't have any single bevels yet.


----------



## schanop (Jul 11, 2012)

Yeah, that little awesome baddy.







Get it, get it.


----------



## JBroida (Jul 12, 2012)

some pictures of some of the new items:


----------



## JBroida (Jul 12, 2012)

some pictures of some of the new items:


















































*sorry for the tiny images... cant figure out why that happened. Looking into it when i have some time.


----------



## markenki (Jul 12, 2012)

JBroida said:


> *sorry for the tiny images... cant figure out why that happened. Looking into it when i have some time.


Did you mean on your website or in this thread? If here, then maybe related to this: http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/6600-shrinkage

Regards,

Mark


----------



## JBroida (Jul 12, 2012)

both


----------

